# Insurance for Upstate ride sharing drivers



## Jimmy ride share (Aug 31, 2017)

Fellow ride sharing drivers in Upstate NY. My insurance agent just found a ride sharing insurance for TNC drivers. I am not allowed to state the company name on this forum. Let's just Charlie Brown's dog Snoopy endorses it. The policy covers you while you are online awaiting a request and while in Transit to the pick up but does not cover while passenger(s) are being transported. But you are covered by Uber and or Lyft in this instance by the insurance company of the respective company you happen to be driving for that particular ride. This is great news for drivers. It is more costly but provides peace of mind for those unwilling to assume the risk of just being "online " awaiting a ride request where one is not insured in most instances by Uber or Lyft. I hope this information is helpful. This company also sponsors a blimp


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Jimmy ride share said:


> Fellow ride sharing drivers in Upstate NY. My insurance agent just found a ride sharing insurance for TNC drivers. I am not allowed to state the company name on this forum. Let's just Charlie Brown's dog Snoopy endorses it. The policy covers you while you are online awaiting a request and while in Transit to the pick up but does not cover while passenger(s) are being transported. But you are covered by Uber and or Lyft in this instance by the insurance company of the respective company you happen to be driving for that particular ride. This is great news for drivers. It is more costly but provides peace of mind for those unwilling to assume the risk of just being "online " awaiting a ride request where one is not insured in most instances by Uber or Lyft. I hope this information is helpful. This company also sponsors a blimp


When your online and or driving to a pax and a accident happends your fault or not just sign off and deal with your car insurance.


----------



## Jimmy ride share (Aug 31, 2017)

Brian, I was involved in a serious accident while ride sharing. I was so shaken up I couldn't do much of anything, let alone, think of all the insurance implications. I was honest and admitted I was online at the time, to my detriment and financial loss. Say what you will but know that the ride sharing service knows exactly when you're online and that we are sub-contractors for them, not employees. They can take the app away for any reason they want.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Jimmy ride share said:


> Brian, I was involved in a serious accident while ride sharing. I was so shaken up I couldn't do much of anything, let alone, think of all the insurance implications. I was honest and admitted I was online at the time, to my detriment and financial loss. Say what you will but know that the ride sharing service knows exactly when you're online and that we are sub-contractors for them, not employees. They can take the app away for any reason they want.


You made a mistake by being honest bud. This world isn't where is it based on honesty.


----------



## DeKalb uber (Feb 5, 2017)

Brian G. said:


> You made a mistake by being honest bud. This world isn't where is it based on honesty.


Brian insurance companies reach out to rideshares to verify during claims process. If you withhold information from you insurance company they will deny the claim.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

If uber and James River can save $1000s by selling your A down the river.. Guess what?

They will...


----------



## Jimmy ride share (Aug 31, 2017)

The accident wasn't my fault and it cost me thousands. Because there were no injuries no attorney would touch it. This could have been tragic if we weren't buckled up. The optics would have been bad for Uber if someone was killed. I'm sure the media would have asked many questions about Uber's insurance policies if the circumstances were different. I do believe they cover some liability when a driver is "online " Anyhow I got the car back after the collision shop took me to cleaners, too.


----------



## DeKalb uber (Feb 5, 2017)

Jimmy ride share said:


> The accident wasn't my fault and it cost me thousands. Because there were no injuries no attorney would touch it. This could have been tragic if we weren't buckled up. The optics would have been bad for Uber if someone was killed. I'm sure the media would have asked many questions about Uber's insurance policies if the circumstances were different. I do believe they cover some liability when a driver is "online " Anyhow I got the car back after the collision shop took me to cleaners, too.


James rivers covers you for liability but not for collision that's why it's your job to make sure your insurance will cover you. After all that's why you pay them.


----------



## Jimmy ride share (Aug 31, 2017)

Being as Uber and Lyft are relatively new in upstate NY, 6/29/17 most NY state insurance companies havn't produced any specific ride sharing policies as of yet. The insurance commission in this state moves a glacier's pace in this over regulated state. My agent had to do much research to find one that offered anything specific to ride sharing and TNC's. Besides that I think the insurance companies would rather have drivers buy much more costly business insurance. Most drivers just assume the risk which in my case cost me considerably. Insurance companies realize there's an untapped market but the insurance commission that regulates it, again, drags their feet.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Jimmy ride share said:


> The accident wasn't my fault and it cost me thousands. Because there were no injuries no attorney would touch it. This could have been tragic if we weren't buckled up. The optics would have been bad for Uber if someone was killed. I'm sure the media would have asked many questions about Uber's insurance policies if the circumstances were different. I do believe they cover some liability when a driver is "online " Anyhow I got the car back after the collision shop took me to cleaners, too.


What happened and why did it cost you so much?

Your thread is valuable. Hoping you are covered by insurance by lying is illegal but also it is very risky. What if your insurance company does contact uber/lyft (I have no idea if they actually do this)? What if you are unconscious?

Allstate will have tnc soon and I expect it to be cheap enough that I will add it. Until then phase 1 (waiting for a ride) we have NO comprehensive/collision insurance in NY .


----------



## Jimmy ride share (Aug 31, 2017)

On 7/31 another motorist ran a red light. No one hurt. Both of us buckled up. No witnesses or tickets issued. The police report favored me. Because I admitted that I was "online " my insurance company refused to cover me. Uber and Lyft will only cover liability if you are "online ". If you have accepted a ride request or have passenger in car then you are covered for collision, injuries etc. usually for a $1,000.00 deductible. I was only online. The other motorists insurance company agreed to pay me $10,000.00 property damage only if I signed a waiver agreeing not to pursue any further legal action against their client. After consulting with an attorney I signed the waiver. With car rental and final cost of the repair it ended up costing me more than the $10,000.00 I got from the insurance company. Over $4,000.00. Most policies have exclusionary clauses preventing drivers from using their cars for livery or ride sharing. The first thread of this forum alludes to an insurance company in upstate NY that will cover fellow Uber an Lyft drivers.


----------



## Pwiz84 (Sep 6, 2017)

I just started a policy with Liberty Mutual in NY. they said they're OK with Uber but I'm not covered when I'm driving for them, which seems to be the consensus from other people on this forum. Solution: don't drive during period 1. I'm going to keep my car parked in a safe place while waiting for a ping. I can even do it in my house. (although, I've gotten a request within 5 mins almost every time so far) I don't have collision on my car anyway, it's a 2002, so it's not worth much. and I have another car, a 2016 but i can't Uber with because it's 2 doors. I want to make as much $$ as I can before my car becomes too old next year.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Jimmy ride share said:


> Fellow ride sharing drivers in Upstate NY. My insurance agent just found a ride sharing insurance for TNC drivers. I am not allowed to state the company name on this forum. Let's just Charlie Brown's dog Snoopy endorses it. The policy covers you while you are online awaiting a request and while in Transit to the pick up but does not cover while passenger(s) are being transported. But you are covered by Uber and or Lyft in this instance by the insurance company of the respective company you happen to be driving for that particular ride. This is great news for drivers. It is more costly but provides peace of mind for those unwilling to assume the risk of just being "online " awaiting a ride request where one is not insured in most instances by Uber or Lyft. I hope this information is helpful. This company also sponsors a blimp


What possible reason would any insurer have for keeping secret "ride sharing insurance for TNC drivers" in NY State? They would lose a huge amount of potential business.


----------



## Jimmy ride share (Aug 31, 2017)

Insurance companies provide their policies based on data crunching. For example when jet skis first came out you could not find a policy let alone purchase one. Until they got data they could use they would not write any policy to cover someone using a jet ski. Today all companies offer policies. In N.Y. state there is a state insurance commission that has to give their blessing for any new type of coverages such as ride sharing. In upstate Uber and Lyft just started 6/27/17. The government in New York moves at a glacieral pace. Eventually all the auto insurance companies will write policies for TNC drivers and competitive pricing will rule the market.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Jimmy ride share said:


> Insurance companies provide their policies based on data crunching. For example when jet skis first came out you could not find a policy let alone purchase one. Until they got data they could use they would not write any policy to cover someone using a jet ski. Today all companies offer policies. In N.Y. state there is a state insurance commission that has to give their blessing for any new type of coverages such as ride sharing. In upstate Uber and Lyft just started 6/27/17. The government in New York moves at a glacieral pace. Eventually all the auto insurance companies will write policies for TNC drivers and competitive pricing will rule the market.


Agreed, but I do not understand why you are able to purchase a rideshare policy in NYS and the insurer is not actively advertising this policy to the potentially large market of other TNC/rideshare drivers in NYS.


----------



## Jimmy ride share (Aug 31, 2017)

I asked the Met Life agent the same thing knowing they could corral the Uber and Lyft drivers in upstate NY. Apparently there is a general feeling that the insurance companies think there is too much liability when it comes to ride sharing. I told him Uber and Lyft cover us during phase 2 and 3. Most other states have specific ride sharing driver policies offered by most of the bigger companies. I think as long as Met Life has no liability when a rider is in your car they are happy to offer this policy. It was just what I was looking for. I now have peace of mind after my accident when my insurance company denied coverage just because I was "online ". Though the other person involved was at fault I had considerable uninsured losses. Now I will be covered if I'm involved in another accident no matter what. Safe driving to my fellow Uber and Lyft drivers.


----------



## Jimmy ride share (Aug 31, 2017)

Jimmy ride share said:


> I asked the Met Life agent the same thing knowing they could corral the Uber and Lyft drivers in upstate NY. Apparently there is a general feeling that the insurance companies think there is too much liability when it comes to ride sharing. I told him Uber and Lyft cover us during phase 2 and 3. Most other states have specific ride sharing driver policies offered by most of the bigger companies. I think as long as Met Life has no liability when a rider is in your car they are happy to offer this policy. It was just what I was looking for. I now have peace of mind after my accident when my insurance company denied coverage just because I was "online ". Though the other person involved was at fault I had considerable uninsured losses. Now I will be covered if I'm involved in another accident no matter what. Safe driving to my fellow Uber and Lyft drivers. Find


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Looks like Jimmy has indeed found an insurer in NY for this!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Jimmy ride share said:


> I asked the Met Life agent the same thing knowing they could corral the Uber and Lyft drivers in upstate NY. Apparently there is a general feeling that the insurance companies think there is too much liability when it comes to ride sharing. I told him Uber and Lyft cover us during phase 2 and 3. Most other states have specific ride sharing driver policies offered by most of the bigger companies. I think as long as Met Life has no liability when a rider is in your car they are happy to offer this policy. It was just what I was looking for. I now have peace of mind after my accident when my insurance company denied coverage just because I was "online ". Though the other person involved was at fault I had considerable uninsured losses. Now I will be covered if I'm involved in another accident no matter what. Safe driving to my fellow Uber and Lyft drivers.


The problem is that most MetLife people are completely unaware of this new policy. I checked.  You would need to speak to an agent who is knowledgeable about how it works. It would mean a lot of new business for that agent. 

It might be considered *prohibited advertising* to provide the agent's name or contact information in an open forum post. However, if the agent is willing then you could let it be known that you will provide the agent's name and contact information in a private conversation to anyone who asks.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

The good news is that MetLife appears to be the first insurer in NYS to offer any kind of rideshare coverage.  Up until now there were a few companies like Liberty Mutual that allowed ridesharing, but provided no coverage while ridesharing. Most insurers, like Geico will cancel a personal policy if they determine ridesharing.

The bad news is that few people at MetLife corporate and few MetLife agents have any knowledge of this change.  If you try to contact MetLife, expect that they will not know what you are talking about and say that MetLife never covers ridesharing.

Control your frustration and do not give up._* You will need to educate them.*_ Refer them to this, the source of what Jimmy uploaded. A few may be willing to make the time and effort to investigate further.

Please let us know if you find anyone within MetLife who properly figures out how to write you a rideshare policy. Do NOT post their name or contact information in a reply, which might be considered *prohibited advertising*. Offer to tell interested people in a private conversation.

Be aware of the following (copied from the reference)

MetLife provides Liability, Medical Payments, Uninsured Motorist, and Physical Damage coverage up to the limits selected on the policy *while the vehicle is used for ride sharing services *(Period 1 and Period 2 *only*). Not Period 3.
Drivers who participate on a *limited basis* should be rated according to their commute to work or school or pleasure. Limited basis would be drivers that have a primary job during the week and only drive for a TNC on the weekends or one to two days or nights a week.
Drivers that utilize their vehicle on a* full time basis* for ride sharing should be rated as *Business Use*. You should always advise your driver that there will be no coverage available under the MetLife Auto & Home policy for the time period there is a passenger in the vehicle.
More here.


----------



## Jimmy ride share (Aug 31, 2017)

Okay I received express permission from the agent and let it be known I in no manner shape or form work for MetLife nor am l being compensated in any fashion by MetLife or their agencies. This might be the last submission l make on this site. I am only doing this because I don't want my fellow upstate ride share drivers riding around unknowingly uninsured. And I realize some of you have had issues when contacting MetLife agents that are uninformed. Here is the # and name the agent who sold me a specific policy for TNC drivers. If l am banished from this site maybe I will see you people in the Rochester market. Ken Lilley 585-924-5990


----------



## scrooge64 (Sep 10, 2017)

Pwiz84 said:


> I just started a policy with Liberty Mutual in NY. they said they're OK with Uber but I'm not covered when I'm driving for them, which seems to be the consensus from other people on this forum. Solution: don't drive during period 1. I'm going to keep my car parked in a safe place while waiting for a ping. I can even do it in my house. (although, I've gotten a request within 5 mins almost every time so far) I don't have collision on my car anyway, it's a 2002, so it's not worth much. and I have another car, a 2016 but i can't Uber with because it's 2 doors. I want to make as much $$ as I can before my car becomes too old next year.


My thoughts exactly about driving in Phase 1: PARK!! Don't Drive!!

You can drive when off line (covered by your own insurance) or in Phases 2 and 3 (Uber/Lyft $1M+ liability plus collision (though higher deductible than personal policy). It may make sense to be parked while waiting for a request, because you can concentrate on the phone and be able to more quickly accept a request. You won't be a distracted driver trying to hit the phone as you are changing lanes in busy traffic. I've accepted a request from inside my house (I backed out of my driveway less than a minute later in Phase 2).


----------



## Jimmy ride share (Aug 31, 2017)

The policy I am referring to is the only one in NY state I could find after an exhaustive search that covers TNC drivers during phase 1&2


----------



## Uber Duber Chick (Jun 29, 2017)

Brian G. said:


> When your online and or driving to a pax and a accident happends your fault or not just sign off and deal with your car insurance.


If you have a pax in your car you better not go thru your car ins!



DeKalb uber said:


> Brian insurance companies reach out to rideshares to verify during claims process. If you withhold information from you insurance company they will deny the claim.


It's also called insurance fraud.


----------



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/posts/3071431/


----------



## Garfield (Jul 27, 2017)

Jimmy, I'm curious, looking at the Uber site, shouldn't you have had 25K property damage coverage?
newsroom uber com/nys-ridesharing-insurance/


----------



## PriusPaul (Oct 1, 2017)

I was rather shocked at how expensive MetLife insurance is for NY state. Well over double my other quotes.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

PriusPaul said:


> I was rather shocked at how expensive MetLife insurance is for NY state. Well over double my other quotes.


That's unfortunate, but there are several possible explanations:

MetLife is charging for additional coverage that the other insurers do not provide
MetLife's pricing model starts by discounting more expensive commercial coverage rather than increases on personal coverage.
The yearly mileage estimates you provided put you into the "full commercial" coverage box

MetLife knows they have a virtual monopoly in NYS and can charge whatever they please.
Did you ask the price difference and coverage differences with full commercial or personal without Uber for comparison?


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Garfield said:


> Jimmy, I'm curious, looking at the Uber site, shouldn't you have had 25K property damage coverage?
> newsroom uber com/nys-ridesharing-insurance/


That's Liability Coverage, e.g., coverage for damage you do to others. And those amounts (75/150/25) are ridiculously low. Total someone's new car, and that 25K property damage limit probably won't cover their damage. You'll personally be on the hook for more.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Heavy_DC2 (Apr 27, 2016)

I just gave Ken Lilley a call and I'm waiting for a quote. He said they do provide rideshare insurance.


----------



## Jimmy ride share (Aug 31, 2017)

You can have peace of mind knowing your covered in the event, God forbid, something happens. I’ve heard stories about high deductibles with Uber and Lyft insurances. Peace to all safe travels Jimmy rideshare


----------



## dmcgeary1965 (May 28, 2017)

Heavy_DC2 said:


> I just gave Ken Lilley a call and I'm waiting for a quote. He said they do provide rideshare insurance.


Good luck. MetLife is insanely expensive. And when I called for a quote, they said they wouldn't cover me because I had a single accident 4 years ago. They also said my daughter's accident and speeding ticket was counted against me because she was a minor when she got them. (Even though she is no longer on my policy).


----------



## Heavy_DC2 (Apr 27, 2016)

dmcgeary1965 said:


> Good luck. MetLife is insanely expensive. And when I called for a quote, they said they wouldn't cover me because I had a single accident 4 years ago. They also said my daughter's accident and speeding ticket was counted against me because she was a minor when she got them. (Even though she is no longer on my policy).


How long ago did you try? I'm switching my insurance from infamous Gekco (misspelled on purpose) to MetLife in 2 days. I got quoted $4400 for the year but that's bundling (auto+renters ins and multi car discount) with Gekco $4240 for the year, just 2 cars, no renters ins and no business endorsement coverage.


----------



## dmcgeary1965 (May 28, 2017)

I tried last week. I currently pay about $3600 a year with the insurance company I have. I would have had to pay MetLife about $8000 a year for same coverage.

And thats if they decided they would cover me at all.


----------

